# Bolivian Redfoot



## DixieParadise (Mar 27, 2012)

I am looking for a juvenile Bolivian. Please email or PM if you have one or know of anyone who may be selling one.


----------



## tortadise (Mar 27, 2012)

I know Sam sold all of his but the other guy didn't have one down in florida? Try glades Herps he breeds them and usually has some


----------



## DixieParadise (Mar 27, 2012)

I am not looking for Hatchlings. But thanks for the reply.


----------



## starfield (Apr 2, 2012)

turtlesource.com has some subadult Bolivians listed on there website. I got a couple hatchlings last month from turtlesandtortoises.com, and they are doing spectacular!


----------



## DixieParadise (Apr 2, 2012)

Thanks


----------

